# 1941 Monark De Luxe  -  Roasty-Toasty Rebuild



## hcdsign (Jul 27, 2015)

Heres my sweet heart of a find.  I bought this bike on ebay for the springer fork.  Because it was local pick up only I had to have one of my friends local to the bike pick it up & deliver.  Once he sent me some better pictures, I was pleasantly surprised to find this crusty guy was a 1 year build.  It seems like its mostly all there, other than a few key components.  First is the left tank side.  I may put a flat side in as a place-taker if I can find one cheap enough.  God knows the correct one will be difficult at best to find.  Next is the butterfly stand,  there are marks in the frame but it is now MIA.

When I first got the bike I oiled it thoroughly.  However when I went to break it down, I found that the previous owner greased the seat post & stem, making dis assembly a breeze, even though I had to just about twist off the binder bolts.  I have begun to go after the rust with PB Blaster, a scrub brush, & a soft brass brush, with great results thus far.  I have already purchased a very nice front fender and train light, as the batteries leaked on the original & vaporized the fender.   I also have coming another springer to rob the better parts off of.

I still have questions on a few things, such as double drop rims that are correct to this bike.  IDK what that profile look like.  I also do not know what tire goes on this bike.  I see surrounding year Monarks with Carlisle Snake Bellies, and Wards Riverside Mate. 

If anybody has input, or knows of some parts I may need, or has a comment good or bad, or ugly please reply.  I am not at all familiar with Monarks, so ALL input will be appreciated!!

Thank you, Howie Drews


----------



## theterrym (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice work on the clean up!!


----------



## sleepy (Jul 27, 2015)

Beautiful job!


----------



## the tinker (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice save Howie, welcome to the club!


----------



## mike j (Jul 28, 2015)

Great clean up, the greens go great w/ the rust. Good luck with it.


----------



## hcdsign (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments guys!!  Does anybody have input on the rim or tire combo that belongs on this crusty critter.  I do believe the rims are called "double drop" but I don't know what that profile looks like.  Is it like a square Schwinn rim, but with a small 45 deg chamfer at the corner??

Thanks again!!


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 29, 2015)

Great job! Lovin the color


----------



## tech549 (Jul 29, 2015)

hey Howie nice find ,I got involved in this hobby on the womans version of this bike,same two tone green,its my moms bike,the butterfly kick stands come up for sale now and then.the light and tank are another story been trying to find them for months no luck yet.good luck with the bike paul


----------



## hcdsign (Jul 29, 2015)

Paul, I got lucky & found a fender set, including the train light.  I actually had the fenders & light in my hands before the actual bicycle.  I only plan to use the front fender & train light, the rear will be an inventoty item.  

Now to find the rest!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 29, 2015)

Its coming out nice cant wait to see it come back together~!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 1, 2015)

Usually Firestone tires, (always on Firestone badged bikes), illustrations in og ads often show Royal Chain Treads.


----------



## hcdsign (Oct 30, 2015)

Well a little more progress was made on the DeLuxe.  Shes back together on her own legs and almost ready for a ride.  The good front fender is out for paint to match the rest of the crusty-ness.  I still need to build a set of wheels with the correct axles & in the correct patina, with tires to match.  In the mean time I also purchased a 41 Monark Rocket to steal the tank.  However when it got here, I couldn't bring myself to rob the tank and other smalls.  While the Rocket is in better shape, I still like the DeLuxe better, it shows more "history" if you want to call it that.


----------



## larock65 (Oct 30, 2015)

A little crustier than mine! 
Great job saving it from the graveyard!


----------



## hcdsign (Oct 30, 2015)

larock65 said:


> A little crustier than mine!
> Great job saving it from the graveyard!
> 
> Mine is just a little crustier?...  More like not even the same league!  That is one beautiful Deluxe!!  I wish I had that butterfly stand!!​


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 30, 2015)

Howie, wowie! Nice job, well worth the effort. Very satisfying to revive one in that condition.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 30, 2015)

Wow, great bike. You really bought this one back to life. Love that green.


----------

